# Mabinogi



## Chibi (Oct 8, 2009)

Mabinogi is (liek runescapez but betterz) an online MMO in which you take on a fantasy life. You can fight monster (and even little fluffy foxes), giant bosses, cook, make clothes, fish, write music (your own songs and play them to get money.) build fires, sail ships, ride horses, and more. It is a game from Nexon so you know you are playing an excellent game. With beautiful cell shaded graphics, great multiplayer, and TONS of friendly members, you will have a lot to do in the fantasy life of mabinogi. (Kinda like .hack with MORE)

(The game is in english. This is just a korean server)

(Pet Polar Bear)






(Outside the camping grounds)





(Resting... in the rain)





(*plays lute* NAVA GONA GIV JOO UPP!)





(ROOOOOOOAAR)





(Get the bucket of water!)






If you play, and are on a Mari server, look me up. My username is "antix."


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 9, 2009)

The graphics look cell shaded and sharp xD.   Anyways, I'm not big on MMORPGs, but this kind of looks promising, is it free?


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2009)

Spoilers.

Nexon sucks period.


----------



## Sunshine. (Oct 9, 2009)

Ahahaha,
I remember I used to play that game, me and my friend would streak.. xDD
Eh, I should join again.
Way better than ''MapleStory''.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 9, 2009)

It looks okay I guess, but I lost interest in MMO's a long time ago.


----------



## baileyac45622 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just Started playing it...


----------



## Chibi (Oct 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The graphics look cell shaded and sharp xD.   Anyways, I'm not big on MMORPGs, but this kind of looks promising, is it free?


Yeah it's free. If you want cool stuff such as pets like dragons, mimics, wolves, eagles, and such you need to by a NX cash card, which can be found at targets, walmarts, 7/11s, and such all over the place. (Hell you can even get....hamsters? lolwut?)

EDIT: Will be online all day saturday. Catch me. My name is Antix, and if you need me, I will be on the Mari server in Tir Conhaill just chillin Message me whenever.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 10, 2009)

NEVER MIND

i just realised its about indians and *censored.2.0*z


----------



## Chibi (Oct 11, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> NEVER MIND
> 
> i just realised its about indians and *censored.2.0*z


Not really. On one continent there are Amazonian like people. But thats about it. It's about the war between Giants and Elves.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 11, 2009)

BUT IT'S NOT ON MAC. >=(


----------



## Chibi (Oct 13, 2009)

When you have a mac, it's like becoming a nun. You commit to having no fun for the rest of your life.


----------

